# Line Dumping



## rdholi (May 14, 2008)

Can anyone offer advice on how to attach another rod to one which is being dumped?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Are you talking about attaching another rod / reel to one that is about to be spooled, locking the drag, and throwing it overboard? (saw it on tv).


----------



## rdholi (May 14, 2008)

Yes, i am refering to the reel being spooled. Thanks in advance.

Richard

27 Whaler

225 x 2 Suzuki


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Make sure you have a bunch of leader on the 2nd rod and snap it to the reel lugs. Since attaching the 2nd rod violates IGFA rules, I'm not sure I'd ever toss a $1500 rod in clipped to another. If it wasn't illegal and we were in a tourney with a 100k fish on the line, sure. Otherwise, it just seems wrong.


----------



## mcjones (Jun 5, 2008)

There is at least one other method....At least with penn reels that use a pin to hold line. 

Form a 30 foot (min) double line at start of spool winding and use pin to hold in place to prevent slipping. 

beforeline is just about ready to get "dumped" have snap swivel on other rod ready and clip in double line just as the line is running runs out (use finger to split double line). I used to rig this way on my early penn reels that I had capacity issues with. 

Another way (w/o pin) Use bimini knot to form 30' +double line and use a lesser lbs test and tether it to spool. Same as above but either let if fail (break) or cut it loose when swivels attached.

My nameis Clayand I am owner ofWhaler 25' Conquest...I will be on family vacationin Destin June 7-14th. I am going to leave boat at home this due to ha$$al factor.Anyone having space as crew or passager let me know on private or charter boat who wants someone relaible to split some cost/beer/gas with. Email - [email protected]

Tight lines!


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *mcjones (6/5/2008)*There is at least one other method....At least with penn reels that use a pin to hold line.
> 
> Form a 30 foot (min) double line at start of spool winding and use pin to hold in place to prevent slipping.
> 
> ...


Yeah. What Xanadu said!


----------

